# L3130 3-point Won't Raise



## GJCompound (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a brand new member with a 2002 L3130 with 850 hours on it. Just finished splitting wood with a 3-point splitter (as I do most weekends) that connects into the tractor's hydraulics. The 3-point hitch would not pick the splitter up. Disconnected it from the tractor (3-point and hydraulics) and the arms still wouldn't raise. I've chained the 3-point lift arms up so I can use the tractor and front bucket while I figure out what the issue is. (Splitter still out in the woods...) I've changed the hydraulic fluid (11.1 gallons!!) and filters (2). I know I have fluid pumping to the rear hydrualic block under the seat that serves the 3-point hitch as I disconnected the feed line and started the tractor. Lots of fluid being pumped... I've adjusted the feedback rod in both directions and still get no movement from the 3-point. I'm about to remove the whole rear hydraulic block and tear into it, but am unsure if I'm going to create a bigger problem by doing so. Any ideas?


----------

